# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  А вы бы убили себя здесь и сейчас если бы был доступен идеальный для вас способ?

## Лох

Представьте себе что вам доступен идеальный для вас способ со 100% результатом (у каждого свой). Вы бы убили себя прямо здесь и сейчас?
Вопрос только для тех кто хочет умереть, живчики проходят мимо.

Про себя: ответ да 100%. Для меня это пуля в висок, но обзавестись оружием нет возможности. Если бы оно было, убился бы без раздумий.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ссылка на аналогичную тему. Пользуйтесь поиском при создании новых тем.

----------

